# Can I Draw Your Horse Please



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

wow!! those are stunning!

i really love the last one!

you can draw Charmer(bay) or Snickers(appy) if you want!!


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

This is Rusty (left) and Jenny (right). You are very talented


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

sorry I am not good at posting pictues but you can draw my guy to just have something to draw.

that is him to the left


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I would love to draw your horses. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Sep 10, 2008)

Horses are at the bottom of the page. Ignore the auful pic of my dad and stepmom.

WELCOME TO CMK Acres |


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. I've had nothing to draw for a while so I wanted something fun...


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Um... that sounds like these aren't fun- that's not what i meant


----------



## Spider (Dec 20, 2008)

Please can you draw my Hilly?
Just off to search through all her pics


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

Just a suggestion..You could visit the barn pictures and you could probably some really cool pictures. You can visit my barn.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

You can draw Champ here are some picures first is champ







rst 
This one is my friend and her horse


----------



## megannigan (Dec 27, 2008)

You can draw my boy, he's my avitar


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

nascarcats- right. I didn't even think of that (wow am I stupid!) *blush*


----------



## Ziggylbaby10 (Feb 23, 2011)

Could you please draw my avatar picture?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

You are talented!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think were bringing up an old thread with no meaning. Maybe we shouldn't start it up again or we might start an argument. Just a suggestion


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

What old thread?


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

_This one._ Didn't you notice? It was started in *2008*. I don't think drawings are gonna be done.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I wasn't asking for one. Just commenting, in case s/he looked.:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah, but still.
I feel like I'm playing bad cop. Sorry :sad:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks 4 telling me tho!


----------

